# I wonder why some women have so many boys?



## Julia35

Is it just me or does it seem like this whole section is full of women not wanting boys? Why are girls so hard to get? Is the population of males a lot higher than females? 

I just found out through materniT21 that I'm having another boy...this makes 3!! I'm so thankful for the 1 girl I have (incredibly thankful). My whole family is bummed about another boy. 

As horrible as it sounds, I'm disappointed too. I wanted a little girl to dress up again. Girls seem to stay babies much longer also...wearing tutus and bows. I'm just tired of jeans, t's, and buzzed off hair. :cry:

We've been ttc this one for 2.5 yrs, and I never dreamed that I would care this much. I'm 35, so we are done. I will never get my Sophia. :cry:

I had a mc in 2012, and I can only imagine that was my Sophia. I'm sooo emotional. 

Things could be so much worse!! I have a healthy boy coming! I'm scared I won't ever feel bonded with this baby like I should? Does it get better after a few days?


----------



## MummyKK

The ratio of boys to girl births is 107 to 100 girls so there is actually a slightly higher chance of conceiving a boy. Its thought that it evens out because boys have a greater chance of dying in childhood. Just a wee fact.

When ur little boy arrives u wont care that its not a girl! And yr family will be the same x


----------



## lau86

A few thoughts on this. 
This is a women's forum, I suspect if it was men chatting most of the posts would be 'I want a boy' 
I think there are a lot of people that have just one sex, either boys or girls. 
I have 2 boys and I know from reading up on 'gender swaying' that the way I live my life and got pregnant is completely conducive to having boys.


----------



## Misscalais

Most of my cousins and siblings are girls ( I've got one brother and 3 sisters ) so I don't think that it's the case of heaps more boys to girls, I just think its luck of the draw at the end of the day. I'm having my 3rd boy, no girls for me. To be honest I only wanted just one girl, wouldn't be able to handle a house full of teenage girls ( growing up with 3 others it wasnt that much fun ) :haha:
I think you're extremely lucky that you have one as you've got to experience both genders and still get to have mum and son bonds and mum and daughter bond.
I'm not disappointed in my boys just really sad ill never have a daughter, boys are great :)
There's only so long that you can dress them up in frills and pink and they'll soon find their own fashion sence etc.
I do think boys are easier to conceive, diets these days seem to be more boy friendly ones as well etc.
Congrats on your new little boy, I'm sorry you didn't get another girl :hugs: ill never have my little Scarlett-Rose either, hubby will never have the 'daddies girl' he's always envisioned.
I had two miscarriages last year before falling pregnant with this little one, I think 1st bub was a girl for sure. It's hard but I'm thankful for the healthy boy that decided to stick with us instead. I've found that now I'm planning his space in our room, done up a beautiful cradle for him, planning his bedding etc its a lot more exciting and I've been bonding really well with him. I cried the day we found out another boy all afternoon and have had a few tears over not having a girl since. But it does get easier and I'm just excited to hold him and tell him how much he's loved.


----------



## Julia35

Misscalais said:


> Most of my cousins and siblings are girls ( I've got one brother and 3 sisters ) so I don't think that it's the case of heaps more boys to girls, I just think its luck of the draw at the end of the day. I'm having my 3rd boy, no girls for me. To be honest I only wanted just one girl, wouldn't be able to handle a house full of teenage girls ( growing up with 3 others it wasnt that much fun ) :haha:
> I think you're extremely lucky that you have one as you've got to experience both genders and still get to have mum and son bonds and mum and daughter bond.
> I'm not disappointed in my boys just really sad ill never have a daughter, boys are great :)
> There's only so long that you can dress them up in frills and pink and they'll soon find their own fashion sence etc.
> I do think boys are easier to conceive, diets these days seem to be more boy friendly ones as well etc.
> Congrats on your new little boy, I'm sorry you didn't get another girl :hugs: ill never have my little Scarlett-Rose either, hubby will never have the 'daddies girl' he's always envisioned.
> I had two miscarriages last year before falling pregnant with this little one, I think 1st bub was a girl for sure. It's hard but I'm thankful for the healthy boy that decided to stick with us instead. I've found that now I'm planning his space in our room, done up a beautiful cradle for him, planning his bedding etc its a lot more exciting and I've been bonding really well with him. I cried the day we found out another boy all afternoon and have had a few tears over not having a girl since. But it does get easier and I'm just excited to hold him and tell him how much he's loved.

Thanks so much for your reply. It really touched my heart. I've cried for about 24 hours but I've I had a hard reality check today. 

While shopping, I ran into a lady holding a teeny tiny adorable newborn boy. Being nosy, I asked her how old he was. She said he was 5 weeks old and he was her daughter's baby but her daughter died giving birth to him! :cry: I cried instantly and she put the baby in my arms! I couldn't believe it...who does that? As I held this tiny 7 pound boy that was left without a mother, I felt so incredibly guilty. I thanked her for sharing her story and her beautiful baby with me. That really changed my line of thinking! I also went and purchased the exact same outfit her baby was wearing because it was so stinkin adorable. Boys are awesome too, and I am going to start proclaiming it to everyone that pities me instead of giving a congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Oh my goodness that's just so heartbreaking and definitely puts things into perspective when you hear things like that. 
Big :hugs: Hun currently telling my kicking belly how much I love him lol :)


----------



## GillandJamie

I have 4 girls so it seems I am incapable of having a boy no matter how much we try. We don't yet know the gender of this baby but I am Convinced it will be pink again. 5 teenage girls I am not looking forward to and this is our last as well :(


----------

